# Training in the Korean Army



## YoungMan (May 13, 2008)

Keep in mind, the ROK troops were professional soldiers who needed combat-oriented training to help kill an enemy that wanted to kill them. Your average civilian does not need skills like that. That's why they're civilians. We definitely need martial arts to strenghten our bodies and minds and give us self defense capabilities. That does not, however, mean we need access to combat skills that allow us to kill in three seconds. Leave combat skills to the soldiers.


----------



## ancient warrior (May 13, 2008)

as i continue to train in both whrd and non assoc. schools because of where my job takes me. i have seen a major difference in training between assoc. schools and non whrd. schools i wont get into details but there are some great things from both, non assoc. is alittle more lax in my experience and have a little less traditional teaching ( like philosophy ,asian culture ceremonial traditions ) which brings the spirit and some core to the art as we grow  into becoming masters of our arts.  we have all been bred from the GRANDMASTER Lee cloth whether 2nd or 3rd  or 4th generation  I JUST HOPE WE  CAN KEEP THIS GREAT ART TRUE IN THE HWARANG SPIRIT  AND UNTAMED HEART, AS IT WAS MENT TO BE SPREAD THRU THE WORLD TO MAKE THE WORLD A BETTER PLACE ONE WARRIOR AT A TIME  IMO A.W.


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 14, 2008)

YoungMan said:


> That does not, however, mean we need access to combat skills that allow us to kill in three seconds.


 
I agree. You know if you teach something like this openly, people are just going to go out and get themselves into trouble with it. I personally have no problem with someone who has demonstrated a strong sense of morality and maturity as well gained the necessary trust of a teacher over a long period of time being taught such things. However, in the end, such devastation is better left to those who must kill for a living.


----------



## YoungMan (May 14, 2008)

My Instructor served in the Korean Army many years ago, and was captain of the Korean Army TKD Team. I daresay he undoubtably learned Taekwondo techniques that could kill someone in a very short time. However, to my knowledge, he has never taught us those skills because there is no need for us to learn them. As civilians we don't need to, despite what the ads in Black Belt would have you believe.


----------



## dortiz (May 14, 2008)

So are you learning Martial Arts or Martial Lite?

I fear this creates watered down styles for future generations. Dont you also think you should know whats deadly so you dont do it in training?


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 14, 2008)

YoungMan said:


> My Instructor served in the Korean Army many years ago, and was captain of the Korean Army TKD Team. I daresay he undoubtably learned Taekwondo techniques that could kill someone in a very short time. However, to my knowledge, he has never taught us those skills because there is no need for us to learn them. As civilians we don't need to, despite what the ads in Black Belt would have you believe.


 
That is awesome! Getting to train with the captain of the Korean Army TKD team must be a real treat! Yeah, I mean what would we do with those skills? Unless we are going to fight in a war or stay in a hostile country, then I don't really see the need for learning such techs, especially when so many people train mostly for sport and hobby. Those who train for self defense usually seek out a specific class taught by law enforcement or other professionals who are well-versed in the reality of modern crime, and I am not sure if they teach killing techs there because there is that whole litigation thing. Doritz, I don't know if it is a myth or not, but doesn't the master always withhold some knowledge from the student just in case he must defend himself against the student? Or perhaps they go the Funakoshi route and teach the techniques but withhold the real applications of the techniques? Most arts that we practice today are not the original versions, they are watered down versions or newly modified versions that are designed to function as hobby rather than war tool or such. The training itself is pedestrian compared to the way that people once trained them when their very lives depended on them.


----------



## YoungMan (May 15, 2008)

Let's be honest. In today's day and age, very few people practice martial arts that their lives depend on. The self defense aspect is useful because there is a real possibility of getting mugged, raped, assaulted etc. That does not mean that you need to train the same way as a soldier. A soldier has very different needs than a civilian, and needs to train in a way to kill if necessary. That's the nature of military life. As civilians, we train to make our bodies and minds strong, lose weight, learn self defense, and travel down the martial arts path. To a certain extent, we do learn learn martial arts lite because there is no need for us to become brutal combat machines. Some of the most senior instructors I know would never survive on the battlefield because they don't train that way. It doesn't diminish what they know or do.


----------



## Kacey (May 15, 2008)

*Attention all users:

Due to topic drift, the above posts were split from the thread *Joo Bang Lee*, so that the topic could have it's own thread.

Karen Cohn
MT Senior Moderator
*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 16, 2008)

YoungMan said:


> Keep in mind, the ROK troops were professional soldiers who needed combat-oriented training to help kill an enemy that wanted to kill them. Your average civilian does not need skills like that. That's why they're civilians. We definitely need martial arts to strenghten our bodies and minds and give us self defense capabilities. That does not, however, mean we need access to combat skills that allow us to kill in three seconds. Leave combat skills to the soldiers.


 
However, what if you need personal protection skills that allow you to utilize lethal force when a self defense situation is upped to a lethal force level.  Hopefully then you have the training!


----------



## YoungMan (May 16, 2008)

I agree. Personal protection specialists fall somewhere in the middle between civilian martial artists and military practitioners as far as need for lethal technique. Same with police officers.
I don't think they are entitled to take human life in the service of their client unless deadly force is used.


----------

